# any shows in nc?



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ive never been to one, and i would love to go... does anyone know of any in nc?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/ByMonth/C5CDB8DFAB26BBFD8525748A005E14A1?OpenDocument


----------

